# 50' HDMI cable carrying 1080p Signal



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Will it work? Thinking about the 50' Monoprice silver coated 22 AWG HDMI cable. They say they guarantee it, but I don't want to deal with shipping if it won't work. I'm getting the new JVC RS1 in February and can't contain my enthusiasm .


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

I use blue jeans cable
I know they work
let us know what cable you buy and if it works


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

I know Apature can go 100' with their custom "built-in" repeater HDMI cables as we just installed one. Works great and comes at a great price.

Enjoy


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have Monoprice cables for all my video feeds to my projector. They've worked flawlessly for the 5 months my room's been up and running. 35' gold plated product number 2742. 

mech


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have the 35 ft 22ga tin plated monoprice hdmi cabe - no issues, great performance, no "sparklies"
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024001&p_id=2805&seq=1&format=2&style=
I have no reason to believe the 50ft silver plated version won't perform just as well.


----------



## nater (Mar 9, 2007)

The monoprice cables have worked fine for me. I use the 50’ for HDMI and DVI/to/HDMI also. One LG player output 1080 and without the repeater from monoprice it fails. Some other combinations created sparkles. The HDPC using power strip will output 1080P fine and the Mac DVI to HDMI and out to the panel works great at 1080P. I have not used a native 1080P player (blue or otherwise). Holding out for a single format winner. (or much cheaper stuff with some assurance the media will continue to be available)

nater


----------

